# sending a tarantula via royal mail.



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

sorry if this is a topic that has been done to death.
i have *theoretically* sold a tarantula and i have agreed to send it via royal mail special delivery.

so that the person buying it from me doesn't end up with a dead T, and so i dont end up out of pocket, what is the BEST way to package and send her?

in the past when i have bought T's online they have come with little warming pads, is this something i need t get hold of? if so, is there any specific type that would be best?

If someone can give me an IDIOT proof, step by step guide, i would be very very greatful :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How To Pack Tarantulas - Arachnophiles Forum

you won't need a heat pack though, it's warm enough.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

ive always use crix tubs and sprayed toilet paper...damp but not too damp....just make sure it is packed nice and snug and cant move around


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

There's a video guide on youtube by tarantulaguy1976

YouTube - How to pack T's the right way

It looks pretty good and gives a good run through with explanation and example.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Really helpful you guys! thanks! :no1::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## crazy laura (Jul 7, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> ive always use crix tubs and sprayed toilet paper...damp but not too damp....just make sure it is packed nice and snug and cant move around



thats how i send mine too


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

so i shouldn't use a heat/cold pad at all then? 
just to be sure there


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

not in this weather.
If it ever gets cold enough where I need a heat pad.....I would not bother sending them....but that is just me
paul


----------

